# Pohl's Gateway series coming to SyFy



## Michael Coorlim (Aug 13, 2015)

http://www.cinemablend.com/televisi...ing-Very-Popular-Novel-Series-Syfy-78177.html



> In Hollywood’s continuing effort to turn every book into a movie or TV series, the Syfy channel has a new project in the pipeline based on an award-winning science fiction novel, and it’s got a couple of successful sci-fi writers behind it. _Battlestar Galactica's_ David Eick is aiming to turn Fredrick Pohl’s _Gateway_ into a series.



I remember reading those books as a kid. I enjoyed them. Fond memories.


----------



## clovis-man (Aug 14, 2015)

It is slated to be a "series". This tells me that they might not be content to just tell the story of the first novel, but may also want to incorporate the sequels, which IMHO did not always live up to the magic of *Gateway*. If not, stretching the novel into several episodes may cause it to die of entropy. As usual, I'll reserve judgment.

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/gateway-david-eick-battlestar-galactica-1201568667/


----------



## Ogma (Aug 15, 2015)

Gateway is one of my favourite novels. I haven't read the sequels, largely because I assumed they move from mystery and uncertainty to explanation. Personally, I'd prefer Gateway to become a film or mini-series. Hopefully, my doubts will prove unfounded.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 15, 2015)

Wonderful news.


----------



## clovis-man (Aug 16, 2015)

Ogma said:


> Gateway is one of my favourite novels. I haven't read the sequels, largely because I assumed they move from mystery and uncertainty to explanation.



And you'd be correct.


----------



## Parson (Aug 16, 2015)

Gateway has the stuff to be a very good television series. I think one of the more interesting characters is the "Freud" computer construct. The Gateway set up would allow for a series to move the overall story arc slowly while exploring other planets and phenomenon that the Heechee found interesting. Then the whole thing with the casino life style at the Heechee base allows for a whole bunch of other interesting characters and story lines to be developed. If well done this would be the first series that Syfy has done that I might actually watch.

*Omga *I thought the next 2 novels were very satisfying.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 16, 2015)

Parson said:


> Gateway has the stuff to be a very good television series. I think one of the more interesting characters is the "Freud" computer construct. The Gateway set up would allow for a series to move the overall story arc slowly while exploring other planets and phenomenon that the Heechee found interesting. Then the whole thing with the casino life style at the Heechee base allows for a whole bunch of other interesting characters and story lines to be developed. If well done this would be the first series that Syfy has done that I might actually watch.
> 
> *Omga *I thought the next 2 novels were very satisfying.




There's more then enough material  in the books  to do a full tv series.


----------

